# Lace Shawl (knit)



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

A crescent shawl pattern, one of my favourite designs

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-touch-lace-shawl

$5

I have already knitted several shawls following the pattern, and in my opinion the best yarn would be fingering or sport - see the pictures - but you can also use lighter weight yarn to obtain a more lacy effect 

The shawl is started in the middle, the volume is built up at the inner edge. Sizing is adaptable, both the body and border parts can be repeated as many times as you wish.

More information can be found on pattern page. Or you can ask me personally, if you prefer.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Its gorgeous!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful shawl and such a lovely colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

It's lovely and your pictures are so nice, too!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I love it so much.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl and lovely pictures..
:thumbup:


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful. Love the color too


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

This is lovely


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful..


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Lovely shawl!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the pattern and the color!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely&#128512;&#127774;&#128017;&#128017;&#128017;&#128017;&#128015;&#128017;


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Your ability to work these lace items amazes me.. I guess we all have our own style of knitting.. lovely. xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Your ability to work these lace items amazes me.. I guess we all have our own style of knitting.. lovely. xo ws


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Your patterns are always phenomenal.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Really beautiful!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I like it! I could spend all my time making just your shawls


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

It's stunningly beautiful!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Yummy shawl.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful! love the shade. Is this a written or charted patter.
thank you


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful. &#128158;


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work and pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful lace work!


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

It's beautiful. :thumbup: 
Purlywurly


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

You're designs are lovely. I discovered you on Pinterest (you're very popular!) and didn't know you are on KP! So happy to see you here.


----------

